# Problem mit Assembler ( NASM )



## Stephan Boettcher (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo,


Ich möchte gerne mit Assembler Programmieren, bin jetzt auch schon einige Zeit dran.

Der Stand ist, dass ich die Diskette einlegen kann und der Computer BEVOR Windows startet die Diskette ladet, ähnlich wie bei Dos.

jetzt wird beim Booten ausgegeben:

"Wilkommen"
"Bitte geben sie einen Befehl ein:"

wie kann ich mit Assembler einen Befehl abfangen?

wenn man test eingibt soll das passieren wenn man test2 eingibt soll das passieren usw.



Danke!


----------



## stephsto (9. Februar 2005)

nimm doch den int 10 mit dem kannst du ganz easy tasten abfragen. ihre Ascii codes liegen nach dem int in al


----------



## Posti (7. Mai 2005)

Hi

Liegt der Keyboard-Puffer bei den heutigen Rechnern noch da, wo er früher mal lag (80286er) ?
Dann kannst Du auch dort prüfen, ob was eingegeben wurde und dort diese Zeichen überspringen lassen ..... war das in Segment 0080 
(Da waren auch 2 Byte, die in Netzfrequenz *glaub* hoch bzw. runtergezählt wurden) ... also pro Minute 50 hoch / runtergezählt wurden.

Man, ist das lange her ... ich glaub, ich vergesse PHP und mach wieder ASM *zurücksehn*

MfG
Posti


----------

